

Ask HN: Blog from scratch or use Framework/CMS - shire

I&#x27;m looking to create my own blog for prompting myself to the world as for as looking for a job and stuff. Nowadays it seems like employers would rather see your work on Github or blog than a degree. If I want to create my own website or blog should I build it from scratch using PHP which I am familiar with or use Wordpress or some framework that makes the job easy for you. I see a lot of developers going with the latter rather than the former. Thanks guys could really use your advice on this one.
======
jeffmould
I say why reinvent the wheel. There are hundreds of pre-built themes/templates
out there for creating a portfolio or CV with WordPress. If you want to
showcase your skills you can always build your own theme or customize a free
template to meet your needs.

On the other hand, if you are looking just to do something simple like a
single page CV site with no blog or other capabilities, then building your own
page may be an easier approach. However, if you have longer term goals and
want to add to the site I would go with WordPress.

~~~
shire
I was thinking the same thing, Wordpress might be my go. Don't want to
reinvent the wheel.

